# Eagle Skimmer



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

So I saw this crazy looking boat at the lake today and had to do some research. The thing had about 4" of freeboard and basically looked like a surfboard with a 90 strapped to it. After some googling, which should have been left to the Most Worshipful Grand Googler, I found it to be an Eagle Skimmer, first made in 1999 through at least 2004, although I've never before noticed one.

http://www.gcmboats.com/dlrindexsend_pg_pov_veh_1043537-1999.htm

The one I saw had a 90 horse Nissan strapped to the back, flanked by massive pods, one of which held a kicker bracket. Wild indeed. Wish I had gotten pictures, or better yet seen it in action. Just figured I'd post my fun find for the judgment of the forum. What do y'all think?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

One of many hulls designed to run the shallows,
in the category of hulls known as Texas scooters.
Very lightweight tunnel hull never intended for use in a chop.
Much talk of problems with hull flex and cracking.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Ironically, I didn't know one was recently posted in the "For Sale" section when I posted this. DOH! [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Unfortunately anything with the Eagle brand name has a bad reputation to live down. Many of the boats cracked open at the stringers and sunk from what I have heard. I know someone who had one.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

gosh i am glad i didnt make offer on that one for sale in the classifieds section, we get a lot of nasty chop up here in jax and on the gulf coast where i fish at.

alex


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd say that those skiffs had a bad reputation, but actually their reputation wasn't that good....

A few were given away as prizes during boat shows and fund raisers. If I was given one I'd just plain decline...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a 2000 eagle 20ft flatsboat with 150 yamaha 2-stroke engine with jackplate and tabs. First of all it looks great but when I start using it after few months and the trasom started to crack.

Took back to the factory and they fix it back like it was. But few months later my whole boat is flexing so bad because all the stringers already broken then electricial problems.

After that I just had it with this boat and sold it for $7500.00 back in 02'

Never buy this brand again but it's been out of business.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Now I feel kinda bad for the guy trying to sell his in the other section. The boat I saw did indeed look as though it was rebuilt completely, and fiberglass reinforced.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I started fishing from a Skimmer back in 01.  She had a customized tunnel and reinforced hull.  I haven't been in a boat yet that compares to her ability to run skinny.  Maybe an airboat on dry land...  I never had an issue with the transom or hull cracking, but it is definitely not a rough water(anything more than 6" chop) boat by any means.  Anyways, she was sold and now I regret it ever happening.  All I can do now, while I am in the water pushing those expensive boats and looking like an idiot, is tell myself "The Skimmer would have gone over this easily."  Don't know what else to say.  She's had many fish on the deck, and I'd buy her back in a second if I had the chance.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's the idea I'm getting from this... properly modified (reinforced), these boats can perform very well. I'm still amazed at how shallow it looked. I've never seen an outboard jacked up so high on the transom...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

just to give you something else to look at
that lets the motor be run way high...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome Texas skiff and awesome picture with zero horizon it looks like! It actually looks roughly like a cross between a Carolina Skiff and the Skimmer.


----------

